# games that work on CM7 touchpad



## yeahman45

****Moderator Note****

Read the the *Forum Rules* in regards to *pirated apps & warez.*

Rule II-a: "*RootzWiki cannot and will not provide a platform for the advertising, promotion, or advocacy of distributing illegal content including "warez", paid market applications (without developer consent), or any other form of software piracy or illegal activity. Offering applications already available in the Android Market or via other distribution channels is discouraged unless you are the developer or other copyright holder and entitled to such distribution. If you wish to encourage a reader to download software, we suggest you post links to the corresponding market Web Page as this allows developers to get proper feedback for their app.*"

*RootzWiki* is serious about this. If you request, post links to, direct other users, or even reveal you are a warez user you will be subject to disciplinary action by the staff. The only thing worse than stolen software is the cheap person who uses it & *RootzWiki* will not associate with either.

This means *if you pirate apps you will be banned from RootzWiki*.

****End Moderator Note****

[Updated 17/10/11] Updated my list with the list of games posted by users in this thread (From page 1 to 7). Thx for your contribution. Not sure i will maintain this thread as i don't have much time.

*Working*

NOVA 2 [Fullscreen][Runs perfect except minor menu glitch]
Fruit Ninja [Runs fine]
NFS Hot Pursuit [Minor menu glitch]
NFS Shit [Runs fine..nothing wrong so far]
Angry Birds Season [Runs fine]
RacingMoto [Runs fine]
Plants vs Zombies QHD [Runs fine]
Kungfu [Runs fine]
Live holdem pro [Runs fine]
Tank Hero [Runs fine]
aTilt 3d labyringth Free [Runs fine]
AirAttack HD [Runs Fine]
Deadspace [Runs fine]
Modern Combat 2 HD
Eternal Legacy HD
Brothers in arms HD
BF2
Battleheart
Fruit Ninja THD 1.2.0 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only)
Captain America 1.01.1 (menu a bit glitchy)
Air Penguin
Burn the Rope
DGunners SP
Minecraft Pocket Edition
BUnny Shooter
NinJump
RopeToFly
N64oid - Tested with Mario Kart 64
Fpse - Tested Crash bandicoot warped
SpeedX 3D
Riptide GP (Requires Chainfire 3D with nvidia plugin, menu text messed up)
Sentinel 3
Gunbros
Reckless Racing Play (HD Version)
Hero of Sparta
Arma 2: Firing Range THD
Pinball HD For Tegra
(HD/Tegra) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.0
(HD) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.01 - (Need WIFI connection) Works; Playable but has white border around character and blood particle
contract killer zombie edition
Sprinkle v1.4 (Tegra) - works fine (using Chainfire3D - nVidia plugin)
Galaxy on Fire II THD v1.0.2 (Tegra) - works fine (using Chainfire3D - nVidia plugin)
Vendetta Online v1.8.180 (Tegra) - Working fine (Chainfire3D / nVidia plugin)
Guerrilla Bob THD v1.0.0 (Tegra) - Working fine, minor texture corruption at gameplay start, otherwise fine (Chainfire3D and nVidia plugin)
Backbreaker THD v1.1.1 (Tegra) - Installs fine, runs fine, but in-game animations for players not working (they move like statues).
Majesty: A Fantasy Kingdom Sim (last version from Amazon Appstore) - working and looking quite nice (except menus)
Reckless Getaway - working with PowerVR Chainfire plugin
Cut the Rope - working
Backstab HD - working, but is even more laggy than on SGS
Jelly Defense
Snes9x EX
Wiz Kid Jr.
DoodleGod/Farm/Devil F2P
FieldRunners HD
9MM - v1.01 Tegra - working fine with Chainfire3D - App Settings - nVidia plugin, Reduce texture size, Disable MapBuffer emu
*
Partially working
*

9mm [Pink textures everywhere] (Use Tegra version; see section above)
Rope cut [seems laggy]
Fast Five [Screen split into 4... can see the game in the lower left screen but cannot enter game]
(HD) Dungeon Defenders FW Deluxe v 5.38 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only) - Textures are messed up
Wargus Warcraft 2 - working, but controls seems to be messed up
History: Great Battles Medieval - menus are working with CF3D, but everything is black ingame
Dink Smallwood HD (The touch screen controls are pretty buggy)
*
Not working
*

(HD) Bang Bang Racing 1.3.2 - force close
(HD) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.0 - force close after 1 logo
Monster Madness 1.5 - force close
NOVA 2 (Samsung Galaxy S version) (Locks up when loading a level or map)
Let's golf 3
Shrek Kart
Write down the games you have tried too thx  cm7 alpha kicks a$$!!


----------



## zed85

Can I ask what version of NOVA 2 you are running?
I can't get it to work. The game keeps telling me my device isn't supported.


----------



## sorrowuk

Yeah what version of nova 2 ?

And are you using chainfire 3d for any of the games ?


----------



## Dulanic

Sentinel 3 works great


----------



## thevtek

Gunbros


----------



## zed85

When I try to run NFS Shift I only get blank graphics.. everything is white...

How can I fix this?


----------



## Per

Reckless Racing Play (HD Version) Works fine!


----------



## CMartins

Hero of Sparta
Arma 2: Firing Range THD
Pinball HD For Tegra

I have tried to get Fruit Ninja THD to work but I can't. I install it, dont't start it, go to Chainfire 3D, set it up to use Nvidia plugin (tho I have eventually tried all the plugins I have), launch it and it says my device is not a tegra one. Any thoughts?


----------



## jujulian1987

I can confirm NOVA 2 HD works great in any way!

The games I have tested:

Working perfect:

NOVA 2 HD
Modern Combat 2 HD

Totally not working:
Hero Of Sparta HD
Eternal Legacy HD


----------



## sorrowuk

how do you get NOVA 2 HD to work?

do you need chainfire ? and what plugin you use


----------



## jujulian1987

sorrowuk said:


> how do you get NOVA 2 HD to work?
> 
> do you need chainfire ? and what plugin you use


Didn't use any plugin or Chainfire 3D. Just works out of the box. Don't know if I'm running the latest version... Running N.O.V.A 2 HD Version 1.0.0. This one works for me.


----------



## sorrowuk

For nova 2 hd, does it take ages to load to get into the game ?

Also is your screen out on the main menu but when you start the game its fine?


----------



## Chesskid1

jujulian1987 said:


> I can confirm NOVA 2 HD works great in any way!
> 
> The games I have tested:
> 
> Working perfect:
> 
> NOVA 2 HD
> Modern Combat 2 HD
> 
> Totally not working:
> Hero Of Sparta HD
> Eternal Legacy HD


eternal legacy working fine here, try a different version if you really want to play it.


----------



## halyoder

zed85 said:


> Can I ask what version of NOVA 2 you are running?
> I can't get it to work. The game keeps telling me my device isn't supported.


This is what keeps happening to me,


----------



## CiscoStud

Brothers in arms HD works -default settings
Dead space - powervr plugin works

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff0519

Battlefield ok or not?


----------



## Joe_T

"jeff0519 said:


> Battlefield ok or not?


I have BF2 running. 
Can't get 9mm, Backstab or Nova2 to work, any tips?


----------



## willtan

CMartins said:


> Hero of Sparta
> Arma 2: Firing Range THD
> Pinball HD For Tegra
> 
> I have tried to get Fruit Ninja THD to work but I can't. I install it, dont't start it, go to Chainfire 3D, set it up to use Nvidia plugin (tho I have eventually tried all the plugins I have), launch it and it says my device is not a tegra one. Any thoughts?


I can't seem to search hero of sparta. I've already installed flemmards app filter fix. How did u manage to get Hero of Sparta Installed?


----------



## Rhenzhen

jujulian1987 said:


> I can confirm NOVA 2 HD works great in any way!
> 
> The games I have tested:
> 
> Working perfect:
> 
> NOVA 2 HD
> Modern Combat 2 HD
> 
> Totally not working:
> Hero Of Sparta HD
> Eternal Legacy HD


 Do you mind telling me the version of Modern Combat 2 HD that you have? Thanks!!


----------



## Icefeet

Battleheart works


----------



## Joe_T

Capitan America works, no chainfire needed.


----------



## Alasjaka

Rainbow Six Shadow Vanguard HD- Works great slight glitches none in gameplay though.

Order and Chaos Online- Works perfect.


----------



## yeahman45

haven't used chainfire for any games i listed


----------



## yeahman45

zed85 said:


> Can I ask what version of NOVA 2 you are running?
> I can't get it to work. The game keeps telling me my device isn't supported.


i have used an xperia play version.. same that i use on my htc desire... when i hide the bottom status bar of CM7, the game's screen goes weird(minimized into a smaller size display) but afterwards it gets fixed by itself... if i don't hide the bottom status bar in NOVA 2, there's an offset in the touch controls...if you disable status bar it runs fine


----------



## yeahman45

have someone managed to run 9mm or fast five properly? will try modern combat and another try at another version of asphalt 6


----------



## hotshotz79

Can the OP put the list on the first page and update plz? i need to know mostly about the Tegra games (HD) that are working or not

*Working*
(HD) Dead Space 1.1.33 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only)
(HD) Fruit Ninja THD 1.2.0 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only)
Captain America 1.01.1 (menu a bit glitchy)
Air Penguin
Burn the Rope
DGunners SP
Minecraft Pocket Edition
BUnny Shooter
NinJump
RopeToFly
N64oid - Tested with Mario Kart 64

*Working but messed up;*
(HD) Dungeon Defenders FW Deluxe v 5.38 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only) - Textures are messed up
-> Used two different SD Content; (A). Adreno (B). SGS 2 ... both are almost similiar issue

*Not Working*
(HD) Bang Bang Racing 1.3.2 - force close
(HD) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.0 - force close after 1 logo
Monster Madness 1.5 - force close


----------



## CMartins

willtan said:


> I can't seem to search hero of sparta. I've already installed flemmards app filter fix. How did u manage to get Hero of Sparta Installed?


http://www.box.net/files#/files/0/f/0/1/f_1002558313

I just installed that file. Nothing else was required to get it to work.


----------



## Jotokun

Working:
SpeedX 3D
Riptide GP (Requires Chainfire 3D with nvidia plugin, menu text messed up)

Not working:
NOVA 2 (Samsung Galaxy S version) (Locks up when loading a level or map)


----------



## skill1414

yeahman45 said:


> have someone managed to run 9mm or fast five properly? will try modern combat and another try at another version of asphalt 6


9mm runs but with messed up graphics.


----------



## jeff0519

Hi friend, i just tried the N64oid - Mario Kart 64 that can't to use the senior analog stick.....do u have this problem 2???

and i had tried the battlefield without chainfire 3D that is OK for TP...


----------



## davidevan84

I cant get chainfire to work on the touchpad when i try installing the driver it says could not write to system... Any ideas?


----------



## yeahman45

zed85 said:


> When I try to run NFS Shift I only get blank graphics.. everything is white...
> 
> How can I fix this?


i moslty used the games i run on my htc desire.. so try NFS Shift Htc desire version (Adreno or Snapdragon version)


----------



## yeahman45

davidevan84 said:


> I cant get chainfire to work on the touchpad when i try installing the driver it says could not write to system... Any ideas?


see this thread : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8043-Chainfire3D-any-luck

use root explorer and make your system folder rw. then install chainfire drivers


----------



## yeahman45

hotshotz79 said:


> Can the OP put the list on the first page and update plz? i need to know mostly about the Tegra games (HD) that are working or not
> 
> *Working*
> (HD) Dead Space 1.1.33 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only)
> (HD) Fruit Ninja THD 1.2.0 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only)
> Captain America 1.01.1 (menu a bit glitchy)
> Air Penguin
> Burn the Rope
> DGunners SP
> Minecraft Pocket Edition
> BUnny Shooter
> NinJump
> RopeToFly
> N64oid - Tested with Mario Kart 64
> 
> *Working but messed up;*
> (HD) Dungeon Defenders FW Deluxe v 5.38 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only) - Textures are messed up
> -> Used two different SD Content; (A). Adreno (B). SGS 2 ... both are almost similiar issue
> 
> *Not Working*
> (HD) Bang Bang Racing 1.3.2 - force close
> (HD) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.0 - force close after 1 logo
> Monster Madness 1.5 - force close


updated first post with the games posted on this thread.. not sure i will maintain it though because of lack of time


----------



## Joe_T

I've had an issue where the games load, they play the cinema scene at the beginning then it fails to load the game. This has happened with Nova 2, Backstab and now Starfront Collision. Does anyone else have this issue? Is there a fix?


----------



## jujulian1987

Rhenzhen said:


> Do you mind telling me the version of Modern Combat 2 HD that you have? Thanks!!


Modern Combat 2 Version 1.0.2 works out of the Box.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

You can add contract killer zombie edition to the list. What a great, free game. 350mb download after install, so be on wifi!


----------



## omlet

let's golf 3 doen't want to start :-(

and shrek kart stay black screen...


----------



## hotshotz79

tnx for updating...

i got another update on that

Not Working
(HD) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.0 - force close after 1 logo

Correction:
*Working:*
(HD) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.01 - (Need WIFI connection) Works; Playable but has white border around character and blood particle


----------



## PingEnvy

I'd recommend re-checking (HD/Tegra) Samurai II: Vengeance v1.0 - This one works better for me than v1.01 and doesn't have the border around characters, lights, blood. I'm running Chainfire w/Nvidia.


----------



## PingEnvy

Working:

Sprinkle v1.4 (Tegra) - works fine (using Chainfire3D - nVidia plugin)
Galaxy on Fire II THD v1.0.2 (Tegra) - works fine (using Chainfire3D - nVidia plugin)

Trying other Tegra (THD) titles...will report further results


----------



## jeff0519

Hi!! anyone can play a new gamelofts game 9mm???? i tried it with chainfire 3D, but also blackscreen.....


----------



## PingEnvy

Working:

Vendetta Online v1.8.180 (Tegra) - Working fine (Chainfire3D / nVidia plugin)


----------



## qazafee

hotshotz79 said:


> Can the OP put the list on the first page and update plz? i need to know mostly about the Tegra games (HD) that are working or not
> 
> *Working*
> (HD) Dead Space 1.1.33 (Using Chainfire3D Pro v3.3 - Nvidia plugin only)


to play dead space it says rooting is required and I need Chain fire .....can u plz tell me how to root touch pad / where to download plugin / how to install that plugin ..thanks


----------



## PingEnvy

You shouldn't need Chainfire. I have it disabled and Dead Space works fine for me.


----------



## PingEnvy

Working:

Guerrilla Bob THD v1.0.0 (Tegra) - Working fine, minor texture corruption at gameplay start, otherwise fine (Chainfire3D and nVidia plugin)

Not Working:

Backbreaker THD v1.1.1 (Tegra) - Installs fine, runs fine, but in-game animations for players not working (they move like statues).


----------



## uwndrd

Dead Space - working without ChainFire 3d (you'll need to find not-so-legit version to make it work, since the original is Xperia Play-only)
Majesty: A Fantasy Kingdom Sim (last version from Amazon Appstore) - working and looking quite nice (except menus)
Wargus Warcraft 2 - working, but controls seems to be messed up (or i don't understand something)
Reckless Getaway - working with PowerVR Chainfire plugin (i've Titanium Backup'ed it from my Galaxy S, so maybe there is version that won't require CF3d somewhere)
Cut the Rope - working
Backstab HD - working, but is even more laggy than on my SGS
FPSEce - working, looking ugly

History: Great Battles Medieval - menus are working with CF3D, but everything is black ingame. Consider it non-working.

Overall, comportability is quite good, but the speed is not so. I hope that it's because of "Alpha 1" status, not because the GPU and CPU limits.


----------



## trev420

i had no idea deadspace and bad company 2 were on the android.

can i just download the regular apks? or is there special control files i need because i dont have an xperia ?


----------



## qazafee

PingEnvy said:


> You shouldn't need Chainfire. I have it disabled and Dead Space works fine for me.


I still need to know how to use chain fire/ Rooting / Installing plugins

coz i want to play Sprinkle v1.4


----------



## yeahman45

qazafee said:


> I still need to know how to use chain fire/ Rooting / Installing plugins
> 
> coz i want to play Sprinkle v1.4


cm7 is already rooted.

dload chainfire and root explorer from market.

open root explorer and navigate to "/system" folder. Make the folder writable (Mount as rw).
open chainfire.
install chainfire driver

Search and instal chainfire plugins (powervr, tegra 2 and qualcomm)
Configure chainfire. (opengl default settings) .. you can choose what plugin to use from there (tegra, qualcomm or powervr)

good luck


----------



## yeahman45

qazafee said:


> I still need to know how to use chain fire/ Rooting / Installing plugins
> 
> coz i want to play Sprinkle v1.4


cm7 is already rooted.

dload chainfire and root explorer from market.

open root explorer and navigate to "/system" folder. Make the folder writable (Mount as rw).
open chainfire.
install chainfire driver

Search and instal chainfire plugins (powervr, tegra 2 and qualcomm)
Configure chainfire. (opengl default settings) .. you can choose what plugin to use from there (tegra, qualcomm or powervr)

good luck


----------



## qazafee

yeahman45 said:


> cm7 is already rooted.
> 
> dload chainfire and root explorer from market.
> 
> open root explorer and navigate to "/system" folder. Make the folder writable (Mount as rw).
> open chainfire.
> install chainfire driver
> 
> Search and instal chainfire plugins (powervr, tegra 2 and qualcomm)
> Configure chainfire. (opengl default settings) .. you can choose what plugin to use from there (tegra, qualcomm or powervr)
> 
> good luck


thanks for reply ,..I got chain fire and root explorer ...
Now when i open chain fire i go to OPEN GL default settings / use Plugin (Load Plugin)

then i get a Select Plugin None ???

where I suppose to put the plugins ???

thanks for help


----------



## snake65

You need to d/l the plugins just Google them and leave them zipped and put in you main tp folder when you open it,when you push install plugins in chain it will search and find them.
Cheers
John

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpierson

Jelly Defense
Snes9x EX
Wiz Kid Jr.
DoodleGod/Farm/Devil F2P
FieldRunners HD

All run great with no issues...


----------



## qazafee

snake65 said:


> You need to d/l the plugins just Google them and leave them zipped and put in you main tp folder when you open it,when you push install plugins in chain it will search and find them.
> Cheers
> John
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I have the plugin ....I put in the main folder of touchpad (which i believe ur SD card partition)...but after search completes it says no files found ...


----------



## _ThaNerd_

There was a list I made with tons of apps/games/utilities/widgets... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0

Check it to see what works and what doesn't...


----------



## hotshotz79

qazafee said:


> I have the plugin ....I put in the main folder of touchpad (which i believe ur SD card partition)...but after search completes it says no files found ...


This was posted by DarkRedFlame in the master thread in regards to Chainfire 3D;



DarkRedFlame said:


> How to get Dead Space working with the powervr plugin:
> 
> 1. Download Chainfire3D from the app store
> 2. Download root explorer from app store
> 3. Navigate to /system and change access from r/o to r/w
> 4. Install Chainfire3D
> 5. Download Chainfire3D plugins and put them in the root of your sdcard directory
> 6. Install plugins in Chainfire3D
> 7. Enable the powervr plugin in Chainfire3D
> 8. Install Dead Space with powervr plugin.


I just threw the plugins into my touchpad root directory.. then when i click 'install plugin' in CF3D, it found it itself
try downloading the plugin from the link DarkRedFlame posted.. and also try leaving them in zip and extract also.. (why not)

if stil nothing, i suggest uninstall CF3D and see if u can grab CF3D Pro v3.3 .. thats what im using

*@ _ThaNerd_* i cant access that link at work, blocked site.. do you have an alternate place where you posted that?


----------



## _ThaNerd_

hotshotz79 said:


> This was posted by DarkRedFlame in the master thread in regards to Chainfire 3D;
> 
> I just threw the plugins into my touchpad root directory.. then when i click 'install plugin' in CF3D, it found it itself
> try downloading the plugin from the link DarkRedFlame posted.. and also try leaving them in zip and extract also.. (why not)
> 
> if stil nothing, i suggest uninstall CF3D and see if u can grab CF3D Pro v3.3 .. thats what im using
> 
> *@ _ThaNerd_* i cant access that link at work, blocked site.. do you have an alternate place where you posted that?


Its a public excel spread sheet on google docs, various people been updating it...


----------



## _ThaNerd_

Here is an image of what it looks like: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...wUdC01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&output=html


----------



## hotshotz79

_ThaNerd_ said:


> Here is an image of what it looks like: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...wUdC01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&output=html


Unfortunately my workplace blocks docs.google.com >_<
Thanks, i guess ill just have to check your sheet at home


----------



## ozzuneoj

Dink Smallwood HD works extremely well. The touch screen controls are pretty buggy, but I played it for an hour and a half last night using my HP Bluetooth keyboard as a controller (its small enough to hold) and had a great time.

This is a great cult-classic PC game from the late '90s. If you're interested in Zelda-like real time adventure\RPG type games, you'll enjoy it, and its only $3.


----------



## aptraum

_ThaNerd_ said:


> There was a list I made with tons of apps/games/utilities/widgets... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Check it to see what works and what doesn't...


This was a great idea, I only hope that others that are posting in this thread are also posting in the Doc. Lots of stuff in this tread but if it doesn't hit the Doc then it's just a tread full of info that will eventually go off radar. Much easier to look down the alpha sorted list


----------



## l33td00d

Alasjaka said:


> Order and Chaos Online- Works perfect.


How'd you get O&C working? Did you have to use Chainfire?

EDIT: got it working. had to edit my build.prop and use chainfire3d. runs SOOO much better than on my Dell Streak!


----------



## PingEnvy

Working:

9MM - v1.01 Tegra - working fine with Chainfire3D
App Settings - nVidia plugin, Reduce texture size, Disable MapBuffer emu


----------



## maladjusted

I can't seem to get Dead Space working at all. CM7 install was flawless, I've installed Chainfire3D Pro, busybox, market fix and sleep fix for patches and also tried DarkRedFlame's fix. I've tried numerous versions of the Dead Space apk, but what happens is, when i start the app it says 183mb needs to be installed, continue to download now, as soon as I accept, the progress bar pops up showing 0 of 100mb Downloaded, but then instantly switches to say, NaN 0 of 0mb Downloaded, then just sits there, If I wait for a few more minutes, an error message pops up saying Connection Lost, please restart app. I restart app and goes right to progress bar with, NaN 0 of 0mb Downloaded, again. I've even copied the SD file from my HTC Vision, but it doesn't read on the Touchpad memory, still asks to download the 183mb. I can get other games to work but the EA games are a no go, I really want this game for my Touchpad, any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hotshotz79

maladjusted said:


> I can't seem to get Dead Space working at all. CM7 install was flawless, I've installed Chainfire3D Pro, busybox, market fix and sleep fix for patches and also tried DarkRedFlame's fix. I've tried numerous versions of the Dead Space apk, but what happens is, when i start the app it says 183mb needs to be installed, continue to download now, as soon as I accept, the progress bar pops up showing 0 of 100mb Downloaded, but then instantly switches to say, NaN 0 of 0mb Downloaded, then just sits there, If I wait for a few more minutes, an error message pops up saying Connection Lost, please restart app. I restart app and goes right to progress bar with, NaN 0 of 0mb Downloaded, again. I've even copied the SD file from my HTC Vision, but it doesn't read on the Touchpad memory, still asks to download the 183mb. I can get other games to work but the EA games are a no go, I really want this game for my Touchpad, any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


The Dead Space I got is ver 1.1.33 (Cracked_Nops APK)
The SD content you download should go into ur root folder, so for me its SD:\ea\deadspace\published\ etc
(at first i placed it into my SD:\android\data\ folder, cuz thats where i placed most of my games content.. and wasn't working... have to place in different folders for different games, so confusing X_X)


----------



## willtan

"CMartins said:


> http://www.box.net/files#/files/0/f/0/1/f_1002558313
> 
> I just installed that file. Nothing else was required to get it to work.


I can't download from box.negotiations just sends me to my accnt


----------



## willtan

Does anyone here know how to get the HD games to show on market?I can only manage to find some like Nova 2 backstab and mostly gameloft games. Anyone have any clue as to wherein can download games like dead space and hero of sparta?


----------



## Joe_T

_ThaNerd_ said:


> There was a list I made with tons of apps/games/utilities/widgets... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0
> 
> Check it to see what works and what doesn't...


This should be stickied, thanks!


----------



## jeff0519

PingEnvy said:


> Working:
> 
> 9MM - v1.01 Tegra - working fine with Chainfire3D
> App Settings - nVidia plugin, Reduce texture size, Disable MapBuffer emu


Hi, i had followed ur step by step, but still didn't work fine and that show pink color everywhere?? why ???


----------



## lkh5650

9mm [Pink textures everywhere] <- how did u get this to work?
How do i get rid of your device is not supported error?

btw, samurai vengence2 or w.e works for me
i have used chainfire3D with nvidia plugin


----------



## PingEnvy

Please be sure to run the Tegra version of 9MM as the other versions display as pink for me too...Tegra was the only one that worked.


----------



## lkh5650

PingEnvy said:


> Please be sure to run the Tegra version of 9MM as the other versions display as pink for me too...Tegra was the only one that worked.


where did u get the tegra version? :"S



l33td00d said:


> How'd you get O&C working? Did you have to use Chainfire?
> 
> EDIT: got it working. had to edit my build.prop and use chainfire3d. runs SOOO much better than on my Dell Streak!


hey how did u get this working? which version do u download? whats my build.prop edit that u are talking about?  sorry for being noob <3 thanks


----------



## trev420

lkh5650 said:


> hey how did u get this working? which version do u download? whats my build.prop edit that u are talking about?  sorry for being noob <3 thanks


build.prop is a file in your /system folder. you need a file manager, i use root explorer, to edit it.

theres something in that build.prop that u can change to make the game think you are on a different device.

my question is, what device did u change it to?


----------



## TokiHacker

ChainsofFire3d will not install the driver? WHat is the fix for this? Have I missed something?


----------



## jeff0519

PingEnvy said:


> Please be sure to run the Tegra version of 9MM as the other versions display as pink for me too...Tegra was the only one that worked.


Hi!!! which rom is the Tegra version, i9100 / HTC G12 / Nexus S ??? please more detail with thanks...


----------



## Stdanko

What do you change the build.prop to ????


----------



## hotshotz79

TokiHacker said:


> ChainsofFire3d will not install the driver? WHat is the fix for this? Have I missed something?


Referring back to my previous post #57


> qazafee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the plugin ....I put in the main folder of touchpad (which i believe ur SD card partition)...but after search completes it says no files found ...
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted by DarkRedFlame in the master thread in regards to Chainfire 3D;
> 
> 
> 
> DarkRedFlame said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to get Dead Space working with the powervr plugin:
> 
> 1. Download Chainfire3D from the app store
> 2. Download root explorer from app store
> 3. Navigate to /system and change access from r/o to r/w
> 4. Install Chainfire3D
> 5. Download Chainfire3D plugins and put them in the root of your sdcard directory
> 6. Install plugins in Chainfire3D
> 7. Enable the powervr plugin in Chainfire3D
> 8. Install Dead Space with powervr plugin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just threw the plugins into my touchpad root directory.. then when i click 'install plugin' in CF3D, it found it itself
> try downloading the plugin from the link DarkRedFlame posted.. and also try leaving them in zip and extract also.. (why not)
> 
> if stil nothing, i suggest uninstall CF3D and see if u can grab CF3D Pro v3.3 .. thats what im using
Click to expand...

Hope that helps


----------



## jeff0519

Stdanko said:


> What do you change the build.prop to ????


around line 15
ro.product.model= Hp Touchpad
change to 
ro.product.model= Droid X,


----------



## Stdanko

Thank you


----------



## bcrawford

Great Info. Had a little trouble understanding how to enable the plugin once I had it installed(I'm new to chainfire). But I enabled it, and then installed the apk and everything worked perfectly. I'm using the free version of chainfire by the way. Thanks for the how-to!



hotshotz79 said:


> This was posted by DarkRedFlame in the master thread in regards to Chainfire 3D;
> 
> 
> 
> DarkRedFlame said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to get Dead Space working with the powervr plugin:
> 
> 1. Download Chainfire3D from the app store
> 2. Download root explorer from app store
> 3. Navigate to /system and change access from r/o to r/w
> 4. Install Chainfire3D
> 5. Download Chainfire3D plugins and put them in the root of your sdcard directory
> 6. Install plugins in Chainfire3D
> 7. Enable the powervr plugin in Chainfire3D
> 8. Install Dead Space with powervr plugin.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phryxus

Gunbros is listed as working, but at least for me it is a no go. It starts up, downloads the extra data, then gets stuck on the splash screen where you select your character. Can't get by it, even reinstalling/deleting data.

Dead Space works great with the Chainfire plugin mentioned in this post


----------



## Phryxus

HANGMAN said:


> sorry but i am new to Android
> where i can get all this games full version ?


You download them from the Android Market of course. :android-smile:


----------



## HANGMAN

Phryxus said:


> You download them from the Android Market of course. :android-smile:


which country market?


----------



## lkh5650

jeff0519 said:


> around line 15
> ro.product.model= Hp Touchpad
> change to
> ro.product.model= Droid X,


hmm so i changed it and it downloaded all the data file
and after that when i try to play, i select the level (easy normal hard w.e) and then it freezes while loading, and the system just reboots..
I can't get past this
does anyone have this problem too?
I am using MarketMilitia9mmHDv101_Tegra2<- apk file


----------



## halyoder

no matter what I do 9mm is pink... this sucks


----------



## halyoder

Now I have it black with grey shapes


----------



## yeahman45

lkh5650 said:


> hmm so i changed it and it downloaded all the data file
> and after that when i try to play, i select the level (easy normal hard w.e) and then it freezes while loading, and the system just reboots..
> I can't get past this
> does anyone have this problem too?
> I am using MarketMilitia9mmHDv101_Tegra2<- apk file


same problem here  ... tried multiple times


----------



## poontab

Ok *everyone* it seems I need to remind you guys of the *Forum Rules* in regards to *pirated apps & warez.*

Rule II-a: "*RootzWiki cannot and will not provide a platform for the advertising, promotion, or advocacy of distributing illegal content including "warez", paid market applications (without developer consent), or any other form of software piracy or illegal activity. Offering applications already available in the Android Market or via other distribution channels is discouraged unless you are the developer or other copyright holder and entitled to such distribution. If you wish to encourage a reader to download software, we suggest you post links to the corresponding market Web Page as this allows developers to get proper feedback for their app.*"

*RootzWiki* is serious about this. If you request, post links to, direct other users, or even reveal you are a warez user you will be subject to disciplinary action by the staff. The only thing worse than stolen software is the cheap person who uses it & *RootzWiki* will not associate with either.

This means *if you pirate apps you will be banned from RootzWiki*.


----------



## PainToad

NFS Shift is showing as not compatible in Market, whys that?

EDIT: Dead Space isn't being listed at all :S


----------



## e-Zee

*CK Zombies *works fine


----------



## Kaze105

Dragon Fly! works, but seems to stutter a bit.


----------



## Jura_2k5

Riptide GT starts witch Chainfire and NVIDIA Plugin. Menu messed up and ingae graphics sometimes wrong


----------



## Jura_2k5

Samurai works fine the THD Version ( used chainfire - only nvidia plugin )
Sprinkle works fine THDVersion ( used chainfire - only nvidia plugin )


----------



## TokiHacker

TBH, some of these games are a pain to play. Modern Combat 2 I can barely shoot a da** thing!!! lol


----------



## PainToad

How do I install NFS Shift??


----------



## Metalmurphy

Isn't Nova2 a Gameloft game? How are you getting it to work? I get a "This game is not compatible with this device, ask for a refund!" On all gameloft games.


----------



## TokiHacker

Metalmurphy said:


> Isn't Nova2 a Gameloft game? How are you getting it to work? I get a "This game is not compatible with this device, ask for a refund!" On all gameloft games.


you have to edit the build.prop

EDIT: Edit the device to a device that is compatible. The reason then is that the apps will read that the device is whatever you inputed. Not a generic gingerbread device.

Sorry about the scatter brain. Me wife walked into the room and scared the shit outta me lol


----------



## ForrestS11

cant get es file to mount as RW... wtf? is there another way to edit the build.prop on the TP???


----------



## hussdawg

I noticed dungeon defenders in the partially working catagoty. It works perfectly fine for me without chainfire. You can move your save data from your phone and pick right back upwhere you left off too


----------



## yeahman45

hussdawg said:


> I noticed dungeon defenders in the partially working catagoty. It works perfectly fine for me without chainfire. You can move your save data from your phone and pick right back upwhere you left off too


please tell what chainfire settings/plugins and game version you have used; i will update the list with your settings  thx


----------



## networkmagician419

I'm on alpha2 and everytime I try to install, it shuts down the tp and then bootloops bootloops .. anybody else on alpha 2?


----------



## Joe_T

yeahman45 said:


> please tell what chainfire settings/plugins and game version you have used; i will update the list with your settings  thx


I can confirm it's working also, flawless. I downloaded from the market. No chainfire here.


----------



## TokiHacker

"ForrestS11 said:


> cant get es file to mount as RW... wtf? is there another way to edit the build.prop on the TP???


Root explorer and long tap to make a build.prop go to editor


----------



## CiscoStud

I just beat 9mm. Do some reading here to get your games running. Hint- chainfire3d

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## PainToad

Asphalt 6 goes to black screen after intro movie


----------



## BJWatson83

Has anyone gotten a game controller to hook up to the tp? I want to try but have any. It would be awesome to.play these gameloft games with a controller


----------



## nunja business

I can't believe you don't already have Drag Racing on that list! Please add it.
It is the biggest reason I made the effort to put CM7 on here at all.
Very addicting game (If you are a car guy, or gal) and lots of tuning to mess with.


----------



## exponent

Sometimes, when I play n64oid, the menu softkeys stop working along with the controller knob. I usually have to press the center button to go to the home page, press the power button to go to sleep, wait about 5 seconds then wake it up. I have to do this a couple of times to get the menu soft keys working again. Does anyone know a solution to this problem? It's starting to get annoying...:angry:


----------



## jdrink

Stupid Zombies doesn't work. My kid wanted to play it and when it gets to OpenFeint info it gets hung up.


----------



## klynch1969

I've tried it many times with different settings.

Fruit Ninja THD is NOT working with any of the Chainfire3d drivers (not nVideo or anything else).


----------



## adhome

NFS Shift not Working (Black Textures) *v1.0.73*
Not tested with Chainfire3d drivers


----------



## Larry94

klynch1969 said:


> I've tried it many times with different settings.
> 
> Fruit Ninja THD is NOT working with any of the Chainfire3d drivers (not nVideo or anything else).


Sorry, but that's a lie. Fruit Ninja THD v1.2.0 works perfectly fine with Chainfire 3D Nvidia plugin.


----------



## spiff72

Anyone have issues with Words With Friends on the Alpha 2? It works, but the bottom row of the board is obscured by the letters in your "rack". I don't know if this an issue with all tablets, or if this is related to the notification bar (and the soft action buttons) at the bottom? I don't have another Gingerbread tablet for comparison - so I don't know if this is common to all of them.

Been running this for several days now and honestly didn't have very high expectations for it since it was an alpha, but I have been VERY impressed thus far. This issue with WWFriends is the only thing I have found, other than fairly short battery life. Would love to see HC on it or even ICS if the gurus out there can get these working!

Thanks!


----------



## olagaton

I'm using Alpha 2a

[Game] Order and Chaos Online - Doesn't work, says it's not compatible with this device, please request refund.

[App] Active Apps - Works, no errors.

[App] CF Benchmark - works, no errors

[App] Yahoo Fantasy Football '11 - works, no errors

[App] Monster Fantasy Football '11 - works, no errors, poor alignment on some pages

[Widget] Block Headset - works, no errors

[App,Widget] Scorecenter - works, no errors

[App] SD Speed Increase - works, no errors

[App] Volume+ - works, no errors


----------



## Geekswife1992

PainToad said:


> Asphalt 6 goes to black screen after intro movie


Same here. I can only get one Gameloft app to work full screen, MC2BP and one to work less than half the screen, MCSS. I am a little frustrated because I read where several people have gotten Nova, Asphalt 6, Shrek Kart, and others to work. I have APKs directly from Gameloft support for Droid X and NONE of them will install on the TP. I even figured out how to change the build.prop file to reflect the Droid X but that made no difference.


----------



## JKirk

Falling Fred gets to the title screen but when you try to play it just hangs and then a Force Quit dialog pops up...never can get it to play.

Pyschoban from the same company kind of works...has problems with touch focus....


----------



## Fuelec

I tried purchasing Backstab HD from the market today, as it's only 0.99 cents for a halloween sale, but... it wouldn't install from the market, telling me "not compatible with your device". Are there drivers I can install or something to do to bypass this?

Thanks


----------



## Geekswife1992

Fuelec said:


> around line 15
> ro.product.model= Hp Touchpad
> change to
> ro.product.model= Droid X,


I'm not sure if this would work for you but here are a few quotes from previous pages that may give you some insight.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Wind up Knight works awesome highly recommend it


----------



## king conquer

shadow era works flawlessly.


----------



## tgwaste

Order & Chaos works well but the press areas with relation to the buttons is slightly off. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## CiscoStud

I'm DLL it right now on my tp. I changed my build name to nexus s.

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## 4uonly

Jura_2k5 said:


> Samurai works fine the THD Version ( used chainfire - only nvidia plugin )
> Sprinkle works fine THDVersion ( used chainfire - only nvidia plugin )


How do u get sprinkle to work? It always closes itself after loading screen. (used chainfire and check nvidia plugin for opengl)


----------



## Propergood

Shadowgun works with nvidia plugin. Occasionally getting invisible wall-like behaviour but may just be game glitch or a bit of smeg on my screen interfering with controls...

Either way looks lovely.


----------



## marcmsj

Shadowgun works with chainfire3d and nvidia plugin


----------



## Ex4scape

Hi guys

anyone can help to get Backstab HD working? Which version number of the game, which Chainfire plugin ? Help would be nice 

Thanx !

bYe
E


----------



## trueno92

what changes have to be made to the shadowgun apk to have it be compatible on this device?


----------



## long2know

trueno92 said:


> what changes have to be made to the shadowgun apk to have it be compatible on this device?


I also bought Backstab since it's on sale for $0.99 and got the 'incompatible with your device request a refund message.' But, I modified my build.prop to use the Acer Iconia 500 ro.manufacturer, model, product, etc fields. After that, I was at least able to download the 600+ mb that the game requires. Unfortunately, once I have the data download, the game just crashes. I'll experiment some more maybe with Chainfire and see if I can get it working.

The only two Gameloft games I have gotten to work so far with NO issues are Greenfarm and NOVA2. Asphalt5 works, but the top of the screen is blank. Let's Golf 2 HD is playable, but it only uses about 1/4 of the display and the rest of the display has garbage/artifacts.


----------



## halyoder

Love chainfire pro. Fix it now I can play shadowgun.


----------



## yeahman45

shadowgun running very fine and smooth! very good looking game!


----------



## Larry94

long2know said:


> I also bought Backstab since it's on sale for 0.99 and got the 'incompatible with your device request a refund message.' But, I modified my build.prop to use the Acer Iconia 500 ro.manufacturer, model, product, etc fields. After that, I was at least able to download the 600+ mb that the game requires. Unfortunately, once I have the data download, the game just crashes. I'll experiment some more maybe with Chainfire and see if I can get it working.
> 
> The only two Gameloft games I have gotten to work so far with NO issues are Greenfarm and NOVA2. Asphalt5 works, but the top of the screen is blank. Let's Golf 2 HD is playable, but it only uses about 1/4 of the display and the rest of the display has garbage/artifacts.


Take a look at my Gameloft Compatibility for help on getting Backstab working. It works fine for me.


----------



## JKirk

Is there a free program to edit the build.prop file? I tried ES File explorer and I could edit the file...but it wouldn't let me save it.



Geekswife1992 said:


> I'm not sure if this would work for you but here are a few quotes from previous pages that may give you some insight.


----------



## itsgettinglate

I Downloaded NFS Shift from the market, when I go to start the app it says it need to download additional content but the sits at the "download in progress window" "NaN 0 MB of 0 MB" any ideas?


----------



## olagaton

tgwaste said:


> Order & Chaos works well but the press areas with relation to the buttons is slightly off. Anyone else experiencing this?


How did you get it to run? I've downloaded the game files, but it FC's whenever I try to run it. If you use Chainfire, please list what settings you use.


----------



## Larry94

olagaton said:


> How did you get it to run? I've downloaded the game files, but it FC's whenever I try to run it. If you use Chainfire, please list what settings you use.


Dude, look in my Gameloft compatibility thread. Its not that hard to find.


----------



## olagaton

Larry94 said:


> Dude, look in my Gameloft compatibility thread. Its not that hard to find.


Dude, assume I have already looked at your thread. And assume that if I'm posting here it's still not working. It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## lukeskywacko

eternal legacy hd works kinda.. but most textures are just green.


----------



## l33td00d

tgwaste said:


> Order & Chaos works well but the press areas with relation to the buttons is slightly off. Anyone else experiencing this?


Same problem. Its an issue of scaling. Unfortunately there's nothing we can do about it atm. Leaving the botttom bar on helps a lil.


----------



## l33td00d

olagaton said:


> How did you get it to run? I've downloaded the game files, but it FC's whenever I try to run it. If you use Chainfire, please list what settings you use.


I use the nvidia plugin, and only check 'Hide CF3D ID' and 'dump shaders'. Works near perfect.


----------



## Larry94

olagaton said:


> Dude, assume I have already looked at your thread. And assume that if I'm posting here it's still not working. It's not that hard to understand.


Well I guess its safe to assume that you are not doing it correctly. That's easy to understand.


----------



## khangtexas

shadow guardian is working or not???


----------



## olagaton

Larry94 said:


> Well I guess its safe to assume that you are not doing it correctly. That's easy to understand.


Safe to assume that your instructions aren't accurate or universal. Pretty easy to understand, too.


----------



## Larry94

olagaton said:


> Safe to assume that your instructions aren't accurate or universal. Pretty easy to understand, too.


Sorry dude, had several people including my self confirm that this game is working. (Unnecessary part removed by OP)


----------



## olagaton

Larry94 said:


> Sorry dude, had several people including my self confirm that this game is working.


Wonderful! All is good.

*Editted*


----------



## dark_angel

Larry94 said:


> ................... Now go troll else where.


Very very rude and unhelpful tone, you don't seems to belong here in this beautiful forum of Rootzwiki.


----------



## Larry94

olagaton said:


> Wonderful! Several people seems like a very small sample to wield as much pride and overconfidence as what you are trollishly displaying here. Perhaps next time you contribute, you'll act a bit more humble, and understand the importance of accepting criticism more maturely when your contributions don't work universally. I'd hate to see such class acts as the CM7 team acting in a manner that mirrors yours -- who knows where the project would be, if they did. Maybe you should take notes...


Please check your inbox.


----------



## khangtexas

no luck for shadow guardian/ blk screen


----------



## worm9111

FYI, the screen in Live Holdem Poker Pro while playing is messed up.


----------



## uwndrd

Duke Nukem 3D, official port: works nicely, but the controls are bad. Not the Touchpad issue, though.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.machineworksnorthwest.duke3d (had to buy from webmarket)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21304732/screenshot-1320177937056.png


----------



## meskax

Anyone installed Hockey Nations 2011 THD 1.0.2? With Chainfire and nvidiaplugin, game menu is working, but ingame graphics are fcked up...


----------



## situbusitgooddog

meskax said:


> Anyone installed Hockey Nations 2011 THD 1.0.2? With Chainfire and nvidiaplugin, game menu is working, but ingame graphics are fcked up...


Same issue here - looking at the reviews a lot of people with Tegra devices seem to be having graphical issues too, maybe they'll be able to update?


----------



## moshe5368

Shadowgun runs well with. Chainfire3d pro and tegra driver.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## century01

I have tried several of the free versions of games in the market. I have Madden 2012 running on my touchpad with no plugins or issues. I did get the incompatiable device and tried several sd card data downloads before I got it working.It was the first game I purchased after downloading cm7.The graphics are awesome.One of my favorite games on the android port.I have updated several times as their released.I also like Contract Killer,big time Gangsta, Shadowgun,Samurai II, Fruit Ninja free runs with no plugins,Galaxy On Fire..etc...not sure why but many of the free apps play flawless on the touchpad. On the webos side I have NFS Hot pursuit(awesome graphics) ,adrenalin 6,gun bros,etc.


----------



## KaliKot

How did you guys get Fruit Ninja THD To work? mine just says that it's not an NVidia device even if I change to the NVidia plugin


----------



## pmgreen

Anyone get Madden 12 or any Football (us version) to work?


----------



## KaliKot

pmgreen said:


> Anyone get Madden 12 or any Football (us version) to work?


Why dont you look 2 posts above yours? That's just asking for it


----------



## KaliKot

KaliKot said:


> How did you guys get Fruit Ninja THD To work? mine just says that it's not an NVidia device even if I change to the NVidia plugin


Nevermind, got it to work by making NVIDIA the default for the Settings

The Per-app NVIDIA setting didnt seem to work for some reason


----------



## pmgreen

> Why dont you look 2 posts above yours? That's just asking for it


 HA cause I totally missed that. Pulled a Perry



> I did get the incompatiable device and tried several sd card data downloads before I got it working.


 How did you get Madden to work? I can't get it to download the data
I even moved the data to the SD card but no luck. I saw the logo screen but fcked up at the coss toss screen


----------



## long2know

Madden 12 works fine for me. I just did a wipe + clean install of CM7 Alpha3, and immediately downloaded Madden 12 from the market without a hitch.

On a side-note, I have the non-THD versions of these games and they work without any graphical anomalies (like the white borders and blood/etc mentioned on Samurai Vengeance):

Samurai Vengeance II
Shadowgun
Sprinkle

I personally DID get graphic anomalies in Shadowgun AND Samurai Vengeance with Chainfire3D installed. This is one of the reasons I performed a wipe. That seemed to be the only way I could get rid of Chainfire3D. I don't recommend installing Chainfire3D at all. Just wait for non-THD versions of games ..


----------



## pmgreen

> Madden 12 works fine for me. I just did a wipe + clean install of CM7 Alpha3, and immediately downloaded Madden 12 from the market without a hitch.


I have the 2.99 version of Madden 12, not sure if that is TDH or not. How do you wipe and clean install? Does CM7a3 have to be removed?


----------



## century01

pmgreen said:


> HA cause I totally missed that. Pulled a Perry
> 
> How did you get Madden to work? I can't get it to download the data
> I even moved the data to the SD card but no luck. I saw the logo screen but fcked up at the coss toss screen


I searched the net for SD data for it.I wasn't able to get it to download either.I'm running Madden 12 version 1.0.3 I hope this helps.I purchased Madden 12 from the market.


----------



## aj316

World of Goo
Jelly Defense (free today on amazon)

Both look real good on touchpad


----------



## Tristanlogd

Madden 12 just shows a graphically glitched loading football and then black screen. Can those who got it working please explain HOW or WHAT they did to get it working? I have downloaded the SD Data from various sources and no luck from any of them.


----------



## juicy

Shadowgun only shows a floating gun







its perfect on my phone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hussdawg

juicy said:


> Shadowgun only shows a floating gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its perfect on my phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Works fine for me with chainfire3d. You don't need plugins anymore but I do use some other settings and it runs great.


----------



## vampirex

Let's Golf 3 Loads & installs when i changed the build.prop to Nexus S. But i get small screen on the bottom left, and the "touch" screen is above in the blank parts..


----------



## century01

real steel works great on touchpad no plug ins or cf.Just purchased on the market. Those looking for info on Madden 12...keep trying on your sd data.thats the key. Once you find the right one (269mb) cut and paste sd data and bam







. Please support the developers so we keep these great games.Hope this helps.


----------



## molarly

"We Rule" goes to black screen, running music after intro...

Relate to some setting?


----------



## Tristanlogd

Got Madden to work, it is all about the correct SD Data, mine was around 214mb. I also have Battlefield 2, and Dead Space working using Chain Fire. The touchpad now plays games better than my laptop. Awesome.


----------



## Dwyndal

Tested out World of Goo Demo -

https://market.andro...e=search_result

Game is fun but if you let ti sleep it will not wake up with screen, you can here the music but can not get the game to come back to foreground. Did long press homescreen to the app and still nothing, so i have to force close and reopen.

If anyone has a fix, or suggestion, I'll see how it goes. Not annoying just stating for the list









*edit* game runs great otherwise, just don't sleep screen


----------



## pmgreen

> Got Madden to work, it is all about the correct SD Data, mine was around 214mb. I also have Battlefield 2, and Dead Space working using Chain Fire. The touchpad now plays games better than my laptop. Awesome.


Please share how you got this to work


----------



## Dwyndal

Greed Corp - works best with nvidia but still has sprite / texture issues but playable. Still learning settings though


----------



## sudoo

century01 said:


> I have tried several of the free versions of games in the market. I have Madden 2012 running on my touchpad with no plugins or issues. I did get the incompatiable device and tried several sd card data downloads before I got it working.It was the first game I purchased after downloading cm7.The graphics are awesome.One of my favorite games on the android port.I have updated several times as their released.I also like Contract Killer,big time Gangsta, Shadowgun,Samurai II, Fruit Ninja free runs with no plugins,Galaxy On Fire..etc...not sure why but many of the free apps play flawless on the touchpad. On the webos side I have NFS Hot pursuit(awesome graphics) ,adrenalin 6,gun bros,etc.


How do you get Big time Gangsta working on alpha 3. When I start a battle, video pixellize until crash







It worked just fine with alpha 2.1


----------



## abemusmax

Did Flight Control HD work for anyone? Because I got it for $0.10 during the app sale that is currently going on. And when I open Flight Control all I get is a black screen. :/

Any tips or solutions to make it work? Thanks in advance!









**EDIT** Weird, I just rebooted my TP and it worked fine.


----------



## juicy

Sentinel works great. Snagged for 10 cents. It'd kinda like a scifi fieldrunner

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoReverse

Simcity Deluxe doesn't seem to work properly. I got it to run on the TP by loading the Titanium Backup and data folder on the SD card from my phone onto the TP. However, the game runs in 16:9 and the left/right edges are cut off.

I wish the game stretched or had black bars instead.


----------



## madflava54

molarly said:


> "We Rule" goes to black screen, running music after intro...
> 
> Relate to some setting?


Yeah, is there a fix for this somehow?


----------



## madflava54

madflava54 said:


> Yeah, is there a fix for this somehow?


After some surfing, would running XRon work?


----------



## century01

sudoo said:


> How do you get Big time Gangsta working on alpha 3. When I start a battle, video pixellize until crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked just fine with alpha 2.1


 yea had the same issues I reverted to alpha 1 after I had 4 or 5 games stop working on the update.running Grand Theft Auto III now







. trying the xron improvements it comes with titanium backup preloaded which fixes riptides glitches....had to delete and reinstall several games to get them working again. all else fails mod the build prop. I mod mine to xperia play..also have spiderman kinda working cuts off the jump button so far.I'll let you guys know


----------



## pmgreen

Still can't get Madden to work.. anyone else have any luck? If so, please post.

Thanks


----------



## MatthewSM

Words with friends not working for me....


----------



## jkabaseball

It's been a few versions since WWF worked. Madden works if you get the correct SD card files.


----------



## Lddrizzt

A throwback to the days of the arcades of the 80's (for you youngins, it was a place in the mall where you could, for a quarter, play a video game.)
*Dragon's Lair* which was released on the 2nd of Dec seems to work just fine on Alpha 3.5. 
Don't know how many quarter's I spent playing this game back the day.
Most likely could have paid for my touchpad and the app a couple times over.


----------



## century01

pmgreen said:


> Still can't get Madden to work.. anyone else have any luck? If so, please post.
> 
> Thanks


 you have to get the correct sd//data either by download or if it gives you the "0 outta 0 nan" and thats it. google sd data for the game then download into internal folder and when ea updates they'll update the data







, the game plays flawless on the touchpad though I had issues when I updated to alpha 2 and 3 the game kinda went haywire.I am using cm7.1 xronified_vb2_12142011 and Madden is running really well. Grand theft auto III runs good and has great graphics but the controls take a bit to get used to and the game seems laggy sometimes....hope this helps


----------



## tribestros

Anyone got a functioning Asphalt 6? It won't work if you haven't bought it, someone could post a link...


----------



## pmgreen

> you have to get the correct sd//data either by download or if it gives you the "0 outta 0 nan" and thats it. google sd data for the game then download into internal folder and when ea updates they'll update the data


Thanks, century01. I have the data but not sure what you mean by internal folder. I'm running 3.5 do I need to change to the other rom?


----------



## century01

pmgreen said:


> Anyone got a functioning Asphalt 6? It won't work if you haven't bought it, someone could post a link...


purchased for .10 during the sales...check out lilputing he has a step by step how to get it working after you buy it on video..


----------



## century01

Lddrizzt said:


> A throwback to the days of the arcades of the 80's (for you youngins, it was a place in the mall where you could, for a quarter, play a video game.)
> *Dragon's Lair* which was released on the 2nd of Dec seems to work just fine on Alpha 3.5.
> Don't know how many quarter's I spent playing this game back the day.
> Most likely could have paid for my touchpad and the app a couple times over.


me to Lddrizzt lol cool another great game to play on my touchpad...onlive seems to work to if you guys haven't checked it out.....a few thousand games on there..download the app its free and you can try the games for free....checking out a way to connect a controller other than wii remote...check this thread to it has some great info if you haven't checked it out..http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7709-gameloft-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s/page__st__70


----------



## bronocode

Curious if anybody thinks something similar could work for the Touchpad http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1103766


----------



## larsoncc

century01 said:


> No go to the folder where the download indicator is and paste your data file fully....the trick I used was to move the game to your sd card/internal whichever you can find your game data...
> purchased for .10 during the sales...check out lilputing he has a step by step how to get it working after you buy it on video..


Link to this Liliputing video? I can't seem to find it. I bought it during the sale as well...

Found the video, thanks for the heads up:


----------



## century01

hello just letting you all know Gameloft will be having a .99 sale and might be a good time to pick up games.I have Modern Combat 3 v1.0.0. no cf settings or plugins.plays perfect and awesome graphics. I haven't tried multi player version yet.wifi needed to play.I also have Dungeon Hunter v3.4.0. works and makes itself full screen size cf settingsisable mapbuffer emu...nvidia plugin.hopes this helps you guys


----------



## gregor7777

*Block Breaker 3*

Game loads and seems to run, however, it is stuck in a very small window and the touchscreen controls are not aligned with the screen.

Otherwise, if you can guess the locations of the controls it seems to run fine.

Unplayable using touchscreen.


----------



## Ayziaa

Hi everyone,

I have a touchpad running cm7 alpha 3.5 with chainfire, but I can't run any gameloft games.
I download the game, install it, the game start but when it's supposed to start downloading files to sd it says "your device is not compatible with this games..."
I have set up chainfire with each one of the 3 plug-in but it's the same for every gameloft games.
I have played very well to GTA III and shadow gun (witch are not gameloft games I think).

I wanted to buy some games during the gameloft sale but I can't.

I you have any idea about what I'm doing wrong, It would be very nice.
thx


----------



## maiop

Anyone want to start a new thread that will actually update the first thread?

Working, stock settings:
Ace bubble Popper
Chalk ball
Hungry shark part 1
Roller
Stick swing
can knockdown 
air penguin
Chicken coup
Fruit ninja
Robot defense
spaghetti and marshmallows
Tetris
x construct 
air control
airport mania 2 HD
Apparatus
Wordoid
where's my water 
Monopoly
Homerun battle 3d 
reckless getaway
reckless racing
Raging thunder
flick golf
littlepiano pro
Cross court tennis
Warp dash
Captain America
Minecraft pe
Helium boy
Game dev story
Sleepy Jack
Age of zombies
Majesty
Gta 3


----------



## Ayziaa

Ayziaa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a touchpad running cm7 alpha 3.5 with chainfire, but I can't run any gameloft games.
> I download the game, install it, the game start but when it's supposed to start downloading files to sd it says "your device is not compatible with this games..."
> I have set up chainfire with each one of the 3 plug-in but it's the same for every gameloft games.
> I have played very well to GTA III and shadow gun (witch are not gameloft games I think).
> 
> I wanted to buy some games during the gameloft sale but I can't.
> 
> I you have any idea about what I'm doing wrong, It would be very nice.
> thx


Nevermind. I found the solution, I've edited the build.prop. It wasn't easy to find the answer. There is not a lot of people that mentionned it.

I bought 3 games (Nova 2, 9mm and asphalt 6) I've booted nova 2 and downloading now 9mm.


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1

I edited my build.prop to GT-I9100 and samsung. I boot up Dead Space and Madden12 and now it says I have to download something. I hit download and it showsNaN 0 mb of 0 mb. I downloaded Asphalt 6 and when I try to download the forced data it force closes.

Edited: I downloaded the games onto my phone then just copied the files over to my TP.


----------



## chinna_rao

Hi All,

this is my first post in an android community...i have been modding my symbian phone till now..
I have rooted my TP with CM7 alpha 3.5...
and I have installed Samurai Vengeance II(with CF3D-NVIDIA)..
but the game freezes after some time...and always during the samurai battle in the start (where those guys come out in full samurai armor)..
can i get any help in this?


----------



## abdbtech

Elder Sign omens works great. It's worth the money if you are a fan of lovecraft and board games.


----------



## century01

Have Spiderman Total mayhem working somewhat...a little buggy but playable using the galaxy tab version and powervr plugin for chainfire. For the EA games look for sd data files online for the games you purchased. You need a 3g or 4g connection to download the game data or simply google the data cut and paste into the file to make the game work . Please support the developers so we keep these great games.


----------



## tpolchies

Hey everyone, I recently bought 9mm HD, but then realized I need chainfire3d pro in order to actually play it. Well, I have found a much cheaper and simpler alternative: http://www.everythingabouttablets.net/2012/01/02/get-asphalt-6-hd-running-on-your-cm7-touchpad/ (all u need is ES file explorer) So far i have been able to download and play 9mm HD and I am in the process of downloading MC3


----------



## daze

Also works for NFL Pro 2012


----------



## Crosshex12

GTA 3 WORKS.


----------



## talon4x4

I did a search but didn't see anyone mention Mame4Droid. It works great!! So I took the chance and bought an iCade and guess what?!? It works as well. It is just plain awesome!! Such childhood memories in all those old games. And to be able to play with an oldschool joystick and buttons makes it even better.


----------

